# FAQ UND HINWEISE! [Update September 2009]



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Dieser Thread dient als eine Art 1.Hilfe. *Lest diesen Post durch, bevor ihr eigene Threads eröffnet.*

Inhalt:

Generelle Fragen
Fragen zum Client
Sonstige Fragen
Hinweise
*Q 1: Was muss ich vor dem Posten beachten?
A:* Beachtet folgende Punkte: 

Ihr habt diese FAQ durchgelesen.
Ihr habt die Stickies gelesen.
Ihr habt die Suchfunktion verwendet!
Habt ihr diese 3 Punkte beachtet, und immer noch keine Lösung, könnt ihr einen Post im _richtigen Forum_ erstellen.
Gebt dabei an, dass ihr die 3 Punkte aus der FAQ befolgt habt (falls dem so ist).

*Q: Ich möchte mein Profil löschen lassen - wie kann ich das tun? *UPDATE - 8.9.2009*
A:*  Über diesen Link kannst du die Löschung deines Profils beantragen. Gib bitte möglichst immer einen Grund an, denn bei einigen Löschgründen können wir auch ohne eine Löschung weiterhelfen. Besteht ein Premium-Account auf dem zu löschenden Profil, kann dieser Account erst nach Ablauf bzw. Kündigung des Premium-Dienstes gelöscht werden. In diesem Fall wird der Account gebannt, damit er nicht mehr in den öffentlichen Bereichen auf buffed.de angezeigt wird. Accounts, bei denen wegen Netiquettenbrüche noch Prüfungen bestehen, werden ebenfalls bei Löschantrag nicht gelöscht sondern gebannt, bis die Prüfung abgeschlossen ist oder eventuell für längere Zeit, um Neuregistrierungen zu verhindern.

*Q: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?
A: *Selbstständig: nein. Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen und ggfs. noch zusätzlich für einen anderen Anzeigenamen. Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet bei der großen Anzahl an Usern Arbeitsaufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.

Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir aber auf Anfrage Änderung vor - aber nur, wenn einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft: Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler | Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name) | Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette | Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC | Ihr könnt Euch absolut nicht mehr mit dem Benutzernamen identifizieren oder er ist furchtbar peinlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beachtet bitte, dass der Benutzername noch nicht vergeben ist. Das könnt Ihr über die Benutzersuche im Forum oder my.buffed.de prüfen.

*Q: Ich habe Fragen zu einer Quest/einem Item/einem NPC!
A:* ZUERST die BLASC-Datenbank verwenden: Auf buffed.de oben rechts hats ein Suchfeld, im Menu links findet ihr noch viele weiter praktische Links.

==============================

[To be continued...]


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2007)

/UPDATED


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2009)

/UPDATED


----------

